
Teaching programming, RUR-PLE, and Rurple NG (Python syntax for kids) - bandris
http://www.lshift.net/blog/2009/08/13/teaching-programming-rur-ple-and-rurple-ng
======
jwecker
Cool... except for the name. How about something pronounceable (you know, for
kids). Logo in python syntax with missions- exactly what I'm going to need for
my kids.

